# Berkley SabreTail... time to give them another shot!



## SMDave (Nov 3, 2007)

https://forums.basspro.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=023717 Looks like I should give them another shot!


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah I read that myself. Maybe its a fall lure? :roll: Im going to give them another shot.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2007)

I recommend tungsten goose shot - or good old buck shot


----------



## Gamefisher (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm, maybe they got the version that you see in the video!


----------

